# WWMM wooden snowflakes.



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

If you haven't seen this video yet you really ought to check it out. Here's a very clever and simple way to make a bunch of wooden snowflakes. I sooooooo want to try this right now.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Go for it!!!! 
I don't see me doing them anytime soon. Laughing!!!!! To hard looking


----------



## fboyles (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks for sharing a great video. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## 65BAJA (May 27, 2012)

That would look good on one of the trees from the "Try one of these for christmas!" thread.


----------



## Rockerbox1 (Jan 21, 2011)

thats a pretty cool idea. maybe by next CHristmas I can have my stuff set up, I really do want to try that


----------

